# New - Few questions



## speedracer25f (Jul 21, 2012)

I just picked up a 1966 GTO Clone. It was made a clone back in the 80s, and now has been sitting since early 90s. Im sure Ill be on here alot over the next few years. Right now Im working on the body, I was wondering where is the best place to get trunk, floor pans, etc. Also does anyone make a full quarter, or just 80%?


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Check out amesperf.com and performanceyears.com


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Goodmark also makes a lot of the sheetmetal for our cars...welcome :cheers


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

One thing that will help you save money on expensive truck freight is to contact some body shops that order large qty's at a time from companies like Dynacorn. I found one that orders in bulk from Dii and has saved me hundreds of dollars on truck freight.

You may have to do some digging and possibly wait for a bulk order to be placed, but it should save you some $$$$$.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree with all the above.....there are no full quarters yet....I used the "Made in USA" lower patch panel....it replaces the lower 14 inches of the panel ...from the wheel well to the bumper...fit great! WELCOME!!!!! Post some pics! Eric:cheers


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I also found that my local Auto Value store could order the patch panels from Sherman. The prices were comparable to the rest company prices and there were no shipping charges.


----------

